# Gesshin 400 BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Feb 29, 2012)

Some of you thought it would never happen, but it has... the gesshin 400's are finally back in stock. I'm putting up most of them for sale, but keeping a few on hand to make sure the people who have been waiting for them patiently will also be able to get them before they sell out. I keep ordering more and more each time, but they somehow keep going.

Anyways... here's the link:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/ara-toishi/gesshin-400-grit-stone.html


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 29, 2012)

Seriously, BUY IT!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 29, 2012)

:my2cents: ......This is a must have stone!


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 1, 2012)

Just put my order in for one...


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 10, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> Just put my order in for one...



Got it today. Talk about fast shipping. 2 days cross country. As always awesome customer care/ support from jon. Couldn't ask for more. I've never felt like I've personally known someone that owns an online store, but with Jon and Dave that couldn't be farther from the truth. Any way, I just used this stone to sharpen up my 210 yanagiba in blue 2 and I must say this is one pretty sweet coarse stone. It cuts faaaaaast and doesn't dish very quickly, also it doesn't have that nails on a chalkboard feel that I've come to expect from coarser stones. It really does feel like a stone of higher grit in use. It's love at the first stroke ;x no pun intended. If you're on the fence about getting the Gesshin 400, don't be. Get it. You won't regret it. I'm glad I waited for it to come back in stock. =)


----------



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2012)

sweet.... glad you like it. Thanks again.


----------



## echerub (Mar 11, 2012)

Man, I just used the 400 again tonight. I was going through the whole progression on a brand new knife, and the 400 is a lovely, lovely stone. Cuts fast - hell, that's its job! ... and it does it really well - and feels really nice. Absolutely glad I have it on-hand


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

Want to buy one. Gave you a call for some other advice and to buy one. PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, looks like your day off. I will just order it and worry about the rest later. Hope you enjoy your day. :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Mar 29, 2012)

pm me your number and i can give you a call if you'd like to talk about the stone or something else


----------



## Tatsuya (Mar 31, 2012)

&#12356;&#12388;&#12363;... *single tear*


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 22, 2012)

Jon,

I just wanted to say thanks again for offering the 400 Gesshin stone. I've had a 210mm Fujiwara FKH Gyuto for two years now (my first J-Knife) and have never adjusted the bevel that Dave originally set on it so as you can imagine it was getting thick behind the edge. I finally began sharpening at the back of the bevel to thin the blade out a bit and the 400 made the job easy and was very responsive. I was able to set the bevel's nicely on both sides and now she's cutting better than ever, thanks again for a great product.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## tk59 (Apr 22, 2012)

Funny you mention it, s.pete. I just pulled mine out again to test against another 400 grit stone. It blew the pants off of it! I was amazed. Excellent stone.


----------



## BobCat (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a great stone. Definitely a must have MHO. :2cents:


----------

